# Behavior change after spaying



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know this sounds crazy but Lucy has had a complete personality change after being spayed. Is this normal? At first I thought it was from being so confined for a week and she was feeling better after the surgery and infection but her behavior just gets worst. She is not listening, acting very hyper, and even barking in her crate which she never did before. She always settled down when she was in her crate and never even whined. Is there a hormone change causing this and will it go away? Today was horrible with her either in her crate barking and whining or running and jumping out of control. I hope this is a short term side affect from being spayed.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

How old is she?

A lot of people blame sterilizing for their dogs problems when in reality its from their 6 month old puppy acting like a puppy and growing into that awkward stage.

Have you slacked off of exercising? feeding more treats? Been giving extra attention lately do to the surgery?

If so the dog has become accustomed to you babying it.

I would say go back to do what you were before the spay and step up your reinforcements of bad behavior.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Although the Vet says NO WAY does this change a dog, something very similar happened to my girl. 

She acted this very way for about 3-4 weeks after. I talked to my Vet on and off and they said she is being dramatic and atttempting to continue on being treated the way she was when she got home after surgery. 
Therefore, I ended up ignoring her; even for affection she wanted. And with in a few days maybe a week she snapped out of it, thank [email protected]! We were really worried because she stopped listening to any of us I cannot remember is she a mini?


----------



## dt7624 (Apr 2, 2009)

She is 7 months old and a standard. At first I thought it was from no exercise, special food, treats, etc. especially since she had the infection from her incision and wasn't allowed any excercise. But even then she was in her crate without whining for a few hours at a time. I've stopped almost all treats and gone back to square one with training. She's also gotten very needy and rough with playing so i have to put a stop to that when it gets out of hand. I'll keep sticking to the plan and it's good to know that your girl had the same reaction and is normal now. Thanks for sharing!


----------

